
Is Elon Musk the next king of trucking? - fluxic
https://medium.com/@MartKelder/musk-51dfc3db36b0
======
olla
Probably automated trucks will come soon, but I'd really like to see it as an
intermediate step. What if we could have small private cargo modules (like
Starship technologies is making), being able to hook together automatically,
to make a big truck like thing, to save power when travelling long distances.
This might really be the key for P2P cargo delivery.

~~~
kelder66
That's an awesome idea. It would eliminate the need for distribution centers.
Know the huge window-less monsters next to highways? The alternative could
also be small vehicles for first and last mile (like starship, or a tad
bigger) and then larger trucks on longer lanes between distro centers. Of
course the distro centeres should all be robotized like amazons in that case.

------
k__
Just imagine the scale of this idea?

I mean, this map already tells how much the US relies on trucks, by showing
how much people actually work as truck drivers.

What the industrialisation has been for production, automated driving could be
for delivery.

Another big drop in prices for commodoties is on the way.

~~~
runnel
Yep. And social unrest — if such changes take place too fast. Reminds me of
luddites:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luddite](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luddite).
Then again, revolutions take time :)

------
vStrauss
But what about this approach? [https://www.engadget.com/2016/06/24/sweden-
electric-highway/](https://www.engadget.com/2016/06/24/sweden-electric-
highway/)

------
runnel
Nice map about most popular jobs in US state by state. What about Europe?

~~~
runnel
If we look at the surnames then in the past this was the case :)
[http://brilliantmaps.com/european-
surnames/](http://brilliantmaps.com/european-surnames/)

